# linkages



## angels

Example sentence/context:
La palabra no aparece dentro de una frase.

---------------------
Tengo alguna noción de lo que podría significar, pero ¿alguien podría ayudarme con una palabra equivalente en español?

Gracias.


----------



## Badcell

Hola. Depende del contexto. Por ejemplo, los estudios de linkage en genética se traducen como estudios de *asociación*.
¡Saludos!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Creo que en un contexto tecnológico podrías traducirlo como "conexión", ¿qué opináis?

Saludos.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Angels.
Para poder brindarte la traducción correcta es imprescindible que nos brindes contexto o información de trasfondo. ¿De qué industria o área  de especialización estamos hablando? ¿De qué tema trata el texto que estás leyendo y qué utilización se le da a la palabra "linkages"?
Esperamos tu respuesta.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## angels

Gracias, Badcell. 

La verdad es que el contexto es una evaluación de desempeño en la que se desagregan los planes corporativos en metas más individuales. Previo a la definición de las metas más individuales, aparece "Linkages".

De todos modos, me ha servido tu ayuda.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## cuchuflete

¿Enlaces?

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## angels

Gracias Lady y Cuchuflete.   Enlaces y conexiones serían casi sinónimos, así es que va por ahí lo que necesitaba.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Yo he encontrado "enlace" y "unión"...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## cirrus

Linkage is yet another of those management speak words which you put in reports or presentations to show you have understood the strategy or mission statement of an organisation. Joined up thinking was another buzzword which would often be used in almost the same breath.


----------



## angels

Gracias Cirrus! De hecho, "Linkages" aparece a propósito del Balance Score Card de la organización, así es que está muy bueno tu comentario.

Thanks again


----------

